# General > General Knives & Blades >  MONSTER Bowie WIP

## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Well I was down in the shop And decided to use this piece of O-1 Steel I had to make a knife. Since it was only 16" long and 3/16" thick I decided to make JUST one knife out of it. I freehanded the tip for an upswept point Bowie. Seeing as how Sarge Loves Big knives, and is always trying to get noobs to get the biggest one they can find, I'm thinking of calling it "The Sarge". :Innocent: 

This is actually the biggest knife I've ever tried to make. More like a short sword.... The OAL is almost the same length as from my belt to my knee.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

That is a hefty knife.  Looks good I like big knives.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Thanks! I am probably going to add a finger choil and Jimping on the spine so you can choke up on it some. So far it is just kinda' roughed out. It will also have a swage or false edge on the curved part of the points spine. I think Once I get some of the bulk removed I will draw file it so it will be smooth and even. I may have to make scales for it,as I'm not sure I have anything that will fit the handle length (5" handle)...Just checked and I do have some Redwood Burl scales that will work. I'm also thinking about finger grooves to make it more comfortable to grip, due to the width of the steel.

----------


## Rick

That's a seriously good job for free handing it. Look forward to seeing the finished piece.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Thanks Rick! Yeah I'm pretty pleased with the rough out I have done so far. Hopefully I can keep it going the way I have it visioned in my head.

This is what I'm thinking of doing with the Finger Choil, Jimping, and handle. So IF I do this it will be slightly shorter. This is just drawn on so far. Alcohol will "Erase" it all, If I change my mind.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## panch0

Nice job brutha! Cant wait to see more.

----------


## hunter63

"Now that a knife" (say it in an Australian accent)

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> "Now that a knife" (say it in an Australian accent)


LOL You think Mick Dundee Would like it Huh? Yeah I could see him pulling it on some guy trying to Mug him. "You call that a Knife?? ... Nah Now that's a knife!" LOL

----------


## crashdive123

Well done Poco.  Looking forward to your progress.

----------


## hunter63

Yes, I do, I kinda really like it my self, looks kinda like my "belt sword" LOL.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## klkak

I can't wait to see it finished. I like big knives to. I carry one on my ATV.

----------


## Camp10

Cool blade Poco!!  That is going to look great all dressed up in redwood burl!  Cant wait to see it finished!

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Well did some more to it today... mostly with files. Did some draw filing to even out the grinds...A LOT of draw filing. Thinking about just going with the handle as it is here. There is a Thumb Ramp that isn't too clear in the pics.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Almost ready for heat treat, if I leave it like this... just some sanding and final touches left if I leave it like this. Also hard to tell is the handle is a gentle "Teardrop"  or elongated egg shape.

EDIT: Here are some close-ups of the handle...........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Camp10

Is the handle going to have a mosaic in the middle and pinned on the ends?

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Is the handle going to have a mosaic in the middle and pinned on the ends?


 Man I can't get anything past you can I? Actually all 3 are gonna' be Mosaic pins. I have some 1/8" Mosaic Pins as well.

----------


## Camp10

If you use more then one mosaic in a handle, make sure they are all pointed in the same direction!  Ask me how I know....

Looks real nice Poco!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Looking good Poco! I had planned my next knife to be a big one! Get R' done!

----------


## crashdive123

Woo Hoo!  Looking good.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Thanks Folks! I wish it looked as good as Y'all make it sound! I am sore, sore, sore from all the draw filing, my muscles are used to "pushing" instead of "pulling" and  my shoulders are feeling it LOL.
@ Camp Yeah my "Big Mosaic pin is a little different design than the smaller ones. I will make sure they are oriented the same Or in a similar fashion. That is still a Looong way off yet. That's like what, the next to last major step? After that it will just be "Pretty-fying" it

----------


## mccaw69

Looks great! Can't wait to see it finished.

----------


## Rick

I reckon that rascal ought to be done by now and broken in. You've probably kilt a bar or two with it for sure. We need some pics!!!!

----------


## kyratshooter

Here you go rick, you can play with this one until he gets the little one finished.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Crikey! That's getting out there with the Mosin candle holders.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> I reckon that rascal ought to be done by now and broken in. You've probably kilt a bar or two with it for sure. We need some pics!!!!


Wow! Didn't realize anyone had replied after that. Sorry Rick, I wasn't ignoring you. For some reason this didn't show on my threads as having received a reply after I looked at it last. Weird.

No it is still pretty much as you saw it in the last pics I posted. Where I send my knives for Heat Treat offers the same price for 20 lbs of knives as it costs to have 4 done at the same time. So I am trying to get as many done as I can Within that weight limit to save on Money. Trying to use up what steel I have to get it off. I think it's funny though, Dottie liked this knife, but said it was Too Big! Soooo I made a similar knife for her. So far I have just profiled it and drilled pin holes, still lots more to do. Hold on let me get some pics of it for you........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## finallyME

You can't call it the "Sarge" unless you have a hollow handle.  :Wink: 

I like the Mr. and Mrs. version.  Make sure the scales and sheaths match with a "his" and "hers" label.

----------

